# Installare Gentoo a partire da altra distro linux

## looca

buongiorno,

abbiate pazienza se creo un nuovo argomento, ma non riesco a procedere con l'installazione e l'argomento e' diverso.

Vorrei installare Gentoo avendo gia' nel disco due distro linux esistenti.

Non sono molto esperto ma cerco di cimentarmi lo stesso perche' ho notato dalla versione live che Gentoo ha qualcosa di particolare rispetto alle altre.

Bene, seguendo la guida sono al punto di Preparazione dischi, ma non capisco bene come si fa ad assegnare i punti di mount nelle sda destinate a Gentoo..

Qualcuno e' cosi' gentile da aiutarmi o darmi il link preciso dove e' spiegato?

Inoltre, io vorrei assegnare a Gentoo solo / di root e /home (in comune con le altre due distro) piu' swap naturalmente ma senza boot. Cosa ne dite?

Grazie in anticipo della risposta.

saluti

----------

## xdarma

 *looca wrote:*   

> Bene, seguendo la guida sono al punto di Preparazione dischi, ma non capisco bene come si fa ad assegnare i punti di mount nelle sda destinate a Gentoo..

 

Lo fai dopo, attraverso il file /etc/fstab

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap1

 *looca wrote:*   

> Inoltre, io vorrei assegnare a Gentoo solo / di root e /home (in comune con le altre due distro) piu' swap naturalmente ma senza boot. Cosa ne dite?

 

Visto che hai già due distribuzioni di linux installate, presumo che gentoo sia solo una prova.

Quindi, tanto per provare, puoi tranquillamente evitare di creare una partizione di boot dedicata.

Magari, per evitare di far danni durante le prove, evita anche di usare la partizione di home "buona".

Crei una sola partizione per root, /boot e /home e ci installi gentoo.

Se con il passare delle prove ti accorgi che ti trovi meglio con gentoo, puoi agganciare la partizione giusta modificando /etc/fstab.

----------

## looca

gentile Xdarma,

riprendendo il tuo motto finale che dice che c'è troppo situazionismo e poco praticalismo, mi rendo conto che ancora devo impegnarmi e "praticare" di più l'arte dei comandi linux per poter "riuscire" a installare Gentoo. Mi spiace, è un mio limite. Ancora necessito troppo di supporti grafici pseudoautomatici. 

Mi è capitato anche nel provare a installare Archlinux: quando arriva il momento di aprire "nano" mi prende il panico.

Forse che tale nome richiami alla mente lo "psiconano"?

Scherzo, naturalmente.

Comunque grazie. Ripeto: devo impratichirmi di più, ma in fondo è questo il bello del mondo open source.

saluti cordiali

----------

